# making holes



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok so I'm going to have to punch some holes in some cinder block to set up my fish room and I'm wondering if I should drill holes or just take a diamond saw and cut a big box and put the pipes thru the large cut out.

So if I do holes, does anyone have a 2" hole drill I could borrow?

I'm still thinking of doing the cutout with the diamond saw....


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

If you cut holes you'll still need dimond tip. And how big of a square are you talking? Almost the size of a block? Don't think you'll want to remove a full block. So I would stick with the holes. I think it will look cleaner. How many pipes? And what size?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Holes you will ruin the cheap diamond core used for "short run" the DIYer. The commercial core bits in that size is ~$120+ range.

You can rent a chipper/hammer drill from HD and a core bit for a reasonable price.

Removing a block...I suggest putting in a lintel.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

wtac said:


> Holes you will ruin the cheap diamond core used for "short run" the DIYer. The commercial core bits in that size is ~$120+ range.
> 
> You can rent a chipper/hammer drill from HD and a core bit for a reasonable price.
> 
> Removing a block...I suggest putting in a lintel.


Agreed. Lintel for sure if your gonna remove a block. And renting a core bit and drill is the best option for sure. The core bit should come with the rental of the drill. Various sizes for options just make sure you go larger than the outside diameter of the pipe


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Core drill it is!! Last time I rented one, I broke off a tooth and the guy at the rental place wasn't too happy.

That's the thing about rentals though...right?


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> Core drill it is!! Last time I rented one, I broke off a tooth and the guy at the rental place wasn't too happy.
> 
> That's the thing about rentals though...right?


it happens, we rent core bits for drilling through limestone all the time, we take them back just mangled and never has anyone said anything,

just rent a good hammer drill and core bit. battlefield , crs , etc have them


----------

